# "freshen Up" Time Added To Service



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 30, 2007)

Special time for gum and tic tacs

Here is 2nd Calvary's new worship schedule:
Listen Up! (Announcements)
Look It Up! (Scripture Reading)
Hands Up! (Praise and Worship time)
Stick 'Em Up! (Offeratory time)
Freshen Up! (Breath Mints, etc.)
Shake It Up! (Greet one another time)
Give It Up! (Soloist or Special Music)
Shut Up! (Sermon)
Wake Up! (Invitational)


----------

